# Do I need an external soudcard if..??



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a laptop with only a mic in and headphone out.
But if I have a Xenyx 802/Behringer ECM 8000,so do I still need an external souncard??

Apologies in advance for my nooby question and thanks..:help:

This stuff is trickier than I thought.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, REW requires a proper line in signal from a proper sound card so the built in laptop audio will not work.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

joz said:


> But if I have a Xenyx 802/Behringer ECM 8000,so do I still need an external souncard??


If the Xenyx had a USB interface, like the Alesis Multimix or Tascam US-144, you wouldn't need a separate soundcard. But since it doesn't you'll need a soundcard.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Drat!

hmmm maybe I should have bought an all in one unit rather than the Xenyx,and Edirol now that I stil need a USB soundcard....
Still would an all in one be more preferable or is the multibox approach just ok?

Any reccomendations for all in ones??

The thought of using a midi interface has lots of appeal on the FBQ 2496,so something that does it all would be really nice.


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

c'mon joz! a laptop is great and convenient, but for now just use your home computer, at least learn how to use rew before any icing on cake like laptops!.

maybe you could swap your xenyx for a usb thingy that wayne suggested, I have never heard of that so if they exist sorry for steering you wrong! If you got it from a pro gear place (as I assume you did) they could very well have the units wayne listed. For all I know they could be cheaper (and more convenient) than a xenyx plus soundcard??

will be down on the weekend, have you gotten the unit yet? I can bring mine if not, but hey may as well dial yours in and leave it eh?

give me a call or just wait till I get there and we'll work out what's what.


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahh a splinter of joy..

I now have REW up and running,well up with baby steps anyhow.
Because I now already own a Xenyx I just ran out and got a cheapy Behringer usb soundcard.

couldn't be bothered shopping again..

Yay! first measurements..
But as I'm still getting the feel for what I'm doing I havn't yet calibrated the RS SPL meter yet or the ECM mic.

But yippee any how.

The FBQ is in situ but not on.I'll get onto loading the filters with the Edirol as I build confidence with my ability.

Anyhow I think I've found a 6db null at about 100hz.......hurting now.

Terry, I'm away this weekend, (anniversary).Should be free on Tues if your available..


----------



## audionut71 (Dec 30, 2008)

Joz,
I bought the Behringer cheapie usb soundcard for my setup (Rolls pre-amp and Behringer mic) and it works great on my ancient laptop for True RTA (gotta download REW somtime). Vey good low cost solution. Enjoy!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a long shot, but some laptops allow "mapping" of the headphone and mic jacks. I had one that let you specify whether the jack was line, mic, SPDIF, stereo out, headset, etc. If your laptop came with a driver utility for the soundcard or system tray icon that you never use, it might have this functionality.

As for external soundcards, I have the M-Audio MobilePre and it's okay. Not the greatest, but it does what I need. M-Audio also makes the Transit, which is just a USB box that has line in, line out, and I think digital out. It may work for what you need.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Joz,

How did you and Terry end up, all sorted and nicely EQ'd now?


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Mint,the FBQ is up and running.Very happy thanks to Terry's generosity with his time,also thanks for trying to help when I rang.


Though the next day when I get a few hours of privacy at home I'll move the crossover point.Terry set it at 150hz,I want to try it back down at about 70-90hz.

I feel the twins are happiest down there even though they didn't complain up higher.

I'm not sure how much more improvement I can get but if this is as good as it gets I'm still happy.

As you would know having bass in which you can hear the individual bass notes is a premier experience rather than just bloated slam.

But all I can say is that I'm getting closer but still have a way to go yet.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

That's great news Joz

I run mine at 60Hz basically two fold, one is I find the mid range a bit warmer with the mid/woofers going down to 60Hz, plus I have the HT LFE kicking in at 80Hz, which keeps the crossovers separated, although this is not so much of a problem these days with running the four subs.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*You don't need an external soundcard.* Unless what you have is complete junk. You can test the internal one to see if the frequency response is okay by recording the ouput into the input and running a sine sweep. The interal sound card on iMac was fine for general measuring.


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Stealthgear,but since i have purchased a Behringer USB souncard which is doing fine.

It seems on my Vista Laptop I needed more than what was on offer with the onboard sound card??(no line in).
I've now calibrated the Behringer soundcard and all is doing fine..
I just have to do mic calibration again (I mucked up the last one) and life will be good.

I hope!!


----------

